# Take (medicine or pill)



## TalomedIvrit

What is the Hebrew equivalent "take" as in "take medicine" or "take of pill".

Note that in this context, the English word has a somewhat different meaning than usual.


----------



## k8an

We say לקחת כדור to take a "ball" (Hebrew for "pill") just as in English.


----------



## arielipi

what one should say though is ליטול


----------



## ystab

I agree with arielipi. ליטול (infinitive; 3ms past tense - נטל) is preferable.


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> what one should say though is ליטול





ystab said:


> I agree with arielipi. ליטול (infinitive; 3ms past tense - נטל) is preferable.



כשאתם קובעים ש"צריך לומר" או "עדיף לומר" - כדאי להסביר מה הכוונה ב"צריך", "עדיף". הישראלי ברחוב לוקח תרופות לא פחות מאשר נוטל תרופות. ויקימילון קובע שלוקחים תרופות (אפשר להתווכח עד כמה הוא מקור רציני). אפילו במקרא לוקחים סם, אבל שם הסם יכול להיות צמח ריחני ופעולת הלקיחה היא כפשוטה (להבדיל משימוש בתרופה) ככה שאולי אינה רלוונטית לענייננו.


----------



## ystab

1. זה עניין של עושר השפה. אפשר גם ״לשים נעליים״, ״לשים כובע״ ו״לשים צעיף״, אבל רצוי ״לנעול נעליים״, ״לחבוש כובע״ ו״לעטות צעיף״.
2. אכן לא נראה שהדוגמה המקראית היא מענייננו.
3. מבחן הרחוב טוב ללשון הדיבור ולסלנג (וגם לשיבושי לשון). אני מעדיף, ככלל, גלישה של הלשון הכתובה ללשון הדיבור ולא להיפך.


----------



## origumi

ystab said:


> אני מעדיף, ככלל, גלישה של הלשון הכתובה ללשון הדיבור ולא להיפך.


פותח האשכול רוצה לדעת מה קורה בעברית, לא מה פלוני מעדיף. אם ישנה העדפה שנובעת משיקול "אני מעדיף, ככלל", כדאי לפרט את זה כדי שלא להטעות את פותח האשכול. אחרת הוא עלול לדבר ברובד לשוני שמתאים לשפה כתובה או לכתוב ברובד שמתאים לשפה מדוברת. זה נכון במיוחד כשיש שתי אפשרויות מתחרות לבטא רעיון.


----------



## arielipi

origumi said:


> פותח האשכול רוצה לדעת מה קורה בעברית, לא מה פלוני מעדיף. אם ישנה העדפה שנובעת משיקול "אני מעדיף, ככלל", כדאי לפרט את זה כדי שלא להטעות את פותח האשכול. אחרת הוא עלול לדבר ברובד לשוני שמתאים לשפה כתובה או לכתוב ברובד שמתאים לשפה מדוברת. זה נכון במיוחד כשיש שתי אפשרויות מתחרות לבטא רעיון.


מה שקורה בעברית מתחלק לשני דברים - הרחוב והשפה הכתובה.  באופן די מפתיע קורה אצלנו משהו שדומה למה שקרה בערבית - יש שפה כתובה ויש שפה מדוברת.

מעבר לזה, ככלל מעדיפים ללמד את השפה הכתובה שהיאתקנית ונכונה יות מאשר השפה המדוברת, גם הבאנגלית מלמדים אותך לדבר תקני ונכון ולא דיבור רחוב שבו כולם יבינו אותך אבל תיראה עילג. כאשר אנשים שואלים כאן שאלות יש נטיה לענות בצורה מכובדת ותקנית.


----------



## Yuzer

יש יותר סיכוי שיצחקו עליו על דיבור ארכאי מאשר שיחשבו שהוא עילג כי הוא מדבר כמו כולם. אפשר לחשוב שרופאים שלמדו שבע שנים לא אומרים לך לקחת ולא ליטול כדור.

בנוסף, הקביעה שיש בכלל שפה "תקנית" שיותר נכונה ממה שאומר דובר ילידי היא ממש לא משהו מוסכם באקדמיה.

שפות משתנות ומתפתחות. לפני שהיו אקדמיות לא היו שפות? כלום לא היה נכון?


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> כאשר אנשים שואלים כאן שאלות יש נטיה לענות בצורה מכובדת ותקנית.


כדאי לענות בצורה מכובדת, תקנית, וכמו כן ברורה ומועילה.

 כאשר מציעים תשובה ששייכת רק או בעיקר לרובד מסוים של השפה, ראוי לגלות את הסוד הזה לשואל. אחרת איך ידע? כאשר ישנן שתי אפשרויות תרגום השייכות לרבדים שונים (או אידיומות שונות וכדומה), כדאי להביא את שתיהן עם הסבר קצר. לא נראה לי מועיל להיות שיפוטי ולקבוע שמילה מרובד מסוים שגויה רק מפני שקיימת מילה "יפה" יותר ברובד אחר.

במקרה דנן - אני מעריך שפותח האשכול היה שמח לקבל תשובה כגון "רבים אומרים _לקחת_, _ליטול_ נחשב הולם יותר בכתיבה עיתונאית/ספרותית/אקדמית".


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

So is it possible to say, for example,
"היא נוטלת הכדור או התרופה" for "she takes the pill (or the medicine)" ?


----------



## arbelyoni

Codinome Shlomo said:


> So is it possible to say, for example,
> "היא נוטלת הכדור או התרופה" for "she takes the pill (or the medicine)" ?


היא נוטלת את הכדור/ את התרופה


----------



## arielipi

Codinome Shlomo said:


> So is it possible to say, for example,
> "היא נוטלת הכדור או התרופה" for "she takes the pill (or the medicine)" ?


yes.


----------



## David S

I agree with origumi. It's not very helpful to say "oh this word is better" without explaining the context. Not everyone is here to learn book and newsreader Hebrew.

Is lakachat kadur strictly slang, or can I use it with polite company without people chuckling?

On the other hand, is litol kadur for normal registers or is it overly formal, like if a teenager used it in front of her or his friends, would they laugh?


----------



## anipo

David S said:


> I agree with origumi. It's not very helpful to say "oh this word is better" without explaining the context. Not everyone is here to learn book and newsreader Hebrew.
> 
> Is lakachat kadur strictly slang, or can I use it with polite company without people chuckling? _It is not slang: you can use it without fear. _
> 
> On the other hand, is litol kadur for normal registers or is it overly formal, like if a teenager used it in front of her or his friends, would they laugh?_I guess teenagers would chuckle if a friend would use it, but probably not if the speaker were an adult._


----------

